# 98 altima tps/ecu



## sephoric (Jan 21, 2004)

Just got done with the garage where they tell me my (new) TPS is having trouble communicating with the ECU and throwing my car into what they called a "limp" mode, cooking the (new) transmission. I plan to take it in to the dealer ASAP for the electrical problem. 

Is there anything I should know? 
Am I being jerked around?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

When the car goes into limp mode, generally it will not rev above ~2500 RPMs. It is there so you don't kill the car, and that something it considers serious is wrong.

As far as that killing the tranny... I call BS on that one. The dealer should be able to figure it out. Do you have a check engine light on? Did you get the code?


----------



## sephoric (Jan 21, 2004)

I got a 1705 -- throttle position sensor. I've been having trouble accelerating for a while, had the TPS changed but the code won't go away.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Has anyone cleared the code? It can take up to 100 starts (on/off key movements) to clear itself.


----------



## sephoric (Jan 21, 2004)

*yup*

It's been cleared multiple times, both when I got the new TPS and when I had my transmisison work done.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you get the memo on those tps reports?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> did you get the memo on those tps reports?


haha


----------

